# Tutorial :: Glassy/ Aqua Effect in Photoshop



## MysticDews (Mar 18, 2007)

Well this is my first tutorial, so please don't be too harsh with your comments but do point out mistakes or improvements and share your own ideas. Also, i had some problem getting the screen shots on to this page, so i 'v zipped them and uploaded on RapidShare. Sorry for that inconvenience. 

*rapidshare.com/files/21656922/ScreenShots.zip.html

*img221.imageshack.us/img221/5930/thefinalimagetz3.th.jpg
So, this is how u go about achieving that Aqua or Glow Effect.


1. Create a suitably sized new image with a Transparent background in Photoshop.
    I chose a 300 x 300 pixel image

2. Name this layer as Main. Select the Elliptical Marquee Tool and select a circular region in the canvas.
    Keep the SHIFT key pressed while selecting to get a perfect circular region

3. Fill this area with a solid color using the Paint Bucket Tool.
    i chose a shade of green (RGB(114, 185, 1) coz its easy to understand the effect in the begining

4. Create a new Layer (Ctrl+Shift+N)
    (i call it TopGlow), Keeping the selection intact.

5. Select the Gradient tool and for the Gradient Pattern, choose a Foreground to Transparent style and
    the Linear Gradient style,
    keeping WHITE as the foreground color
    and 100% Opacity at Normal mode.

6. Make sure the selection is still intact and you are working on the new layer (TopGlow).
   Now from somewhere above the centre of the selection, just outside the boundary drop a gradient till a little below the centre.

7. Now deselect all the selected region. Now you should get an image something like (4_Gradient on New Layer.jpg -> in the Zipped folder)

8. Keeping this layer (TopGlow) as the active layer,
    go to EDIT > TRANSFORM > DISTORT.
    Now, drag the Bottom Left Control point inside, towards the center
    Similarly drag the Bottom Right Control point inside, towards the center.
    Do this till you get a satisfactory shape for this (TopGlow) layer and hit Enter to commit this transformation.

9. Now move this (TopGlow) layer a little down to create a very thin space between the top of the green circle and this layer

10. Now, go to LAYER > DUPLICATE LAYER
    to duplicate this (TopGlow) layer and
    name it suitably, (i chose BottomGlow)

11. Now, with the new layer (BottomGlow) as the active layer,
    go to EDIT > TRANSFORM > FLIP VERTICAL
    to get a vertical mirror image of this layer
    Now using the MOVE tool ( V ), move this inverted layer so as to align it to mirror the previous (TopGlow) layer.

12. Now with the BottomGlow layer selected,
    go to FILTER > BLUR >GAUSSIAN BLUR
    Now, set the RADIUS to close to around 10 pixels. (This radius more or less depends on the Image dimensions to get the right effect)
    Commit the change (i.e Click OK).

13. Now u will notice that this (BottomGlow) layer has sort of LEAKED into the background.
    So, set the Main layer, (the one having the filled circle) as the Active layer
    Now using the Magic Wand tool (W) click on any transparent part of the canvas to select it
    Now, again set the BottomGlow layer as the active layer and hit the DELETE key to clear the 'LEAKED' contents of this layer.

14. Now, again set the Main layer (the one with the filled circle) as the active layer and
    double click on its thumbnail in the Layers PALLETE to open the Layer Styles dialog box.
    (Or you can go to LAYER > LAYER STYLE > INNER GLOW)
    Now, set the set the blending color to BLACK,
    Blend Mode to NORMAL and
    Size to 40 Pixels.

15. Now, in the same dialog box, click on the Stroke checkbox, and open the Stroke properties
    Now, set the Opacity to 60%
    Size to 3 pixels and 
    the Color to a realtively darker shade of Green, (i chose RGB(74, 120, 0)).

16. Commit the changes, (i.e Click on OK)

17. Now, go to FILTER > RENDER > LIGHTNING EFFECTS
    Now increase the focus radius to a slightly more than the default.
    and keep the focus from the bottom

18. Now select a elliptical region from the Main layer (the one that hs the filled circle)
    Copy it and Paste it. (F3 and F4)
    Now, move this layer to the very bottom (below the Main layer).
    We will use this to get the shadow

19. Now, open the Layer Styles dialog box (Double click on the Layer thumbnail or go to LAYER > LAYER STYLE > DROP SHADOW)
    Now, check the Drop Shadow checkbox and
    change its properties as
    ANGLE = 90 degrees
    Opactiy = 60%
    Increase the Distance and Size to a suitable value to get the shadow at the bottom of the sphere and with the right effects
    And Commit the changes (i.e Click OK)

20. Now, merge all the visible layers, by going to 
    LAYER > MERGE VISIBLE
    And save the image in a format that preserves transparency (i chose PNG).

Other than this,
    experiment with your own values and colors,
    or use the text tool to get your name or initials in the sphere, (put it between the TopGlow and BottomGlow Layer before merging)
    or use it as an icon.


----------



## me_ankitroy (Apr 10, 2007)

Thanks Bro Nice work


----------



## koolbluez (Apr 10, 2007)

shoulda posted the endresult image here... dude... what's the purpose of a photoshop tutorial without a single pic 

But... welcome to the tutorials...


----------



## 24online (Apr 10, 2007)

*www.tipclique.com/tutorial/photoshop/create-a-glossy-aqua-effect-in-photoshop/

252 tutorials of photoshop:
*www.tipclique.com/tutorials/photoshop/

gr8 site..


----------



## MysticDews (Apr 12, 2007)

me_ankitroy said:
			
		

> Thanks Bro Nice work


thanks buddy, for appreciating.!!


@koolbluez
M having some trouble with uploading images, still, will surely try again!!


----------



## agent12584 (Apr 17, 2007)

Thanks. I love working in photoshop.


----------



## Quiz_Master (Apr 21, 2007)

Amazing. I can do this too but with a different procedure. But I found your way to be less time consuming then mine. Keep up dude.


----------



## MysticDews (May 6, 2007)

@Quiz_Master

Thanks for the appreciation buddy...

N, m interested in knowing ur method too...why not share it here??


----------



## Tech Geek (May 6, 2007)

that is really nice
awesome one


----------



## rakeshishere (May 6, 2007)

Gud one MysticDews

Go *HERE* to a Friggin lot of photoshop Tuts


----------



## anandk (May 6, 2007)

looks good


----------



## MysticDews (May 7, 2007)

Thanks for the compliments frens...
they mean a lot to me...


----------

